# Treasure Fest on San Francisco Bay



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
Join us as we attend TREASURE FEST on San Francisco Bay !!! 
What a unique event !!! Arts, Crafts, Music, Food & the best view in the world!!

[ame]https://youtu.be/yTcMLt5xG4E[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------



## bertha (Sep 18, 2018)

Loving this thread! sub'd


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Visited San Francisco a few years ago on a Fly/Drive from the UK. I must admit, that is only one of 2 places I would come back to. The other is San Diego. Lovely cities. Didn't much like Los Angeles, could take it or leave it


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

Treasure fest San Francisco was an awesome event. Very unique event !!! Arts, Crafts, Music, Food & the best view in the world indeed was there.


----------

